# PTO Spindle



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

A lot of you know I started putting a 2N back into operating condition last year. Well I put it to work last week for the first time. Just dragging logs around but still, it was quite a work saver. 

This past weekend I went to an estate sale and picked up a 3 point hitch, post hole digger with a 12" auger for $300. I mounted it today but can't get the shaft to stay on the PTO spindle. The shaft has what looks like a spring loaded, "quick connect" type pin on the universal joint. My spindle has the splines, which seem to match up and fit right and a hole for a retaining clip but there is no hole in the driveshaft to insert a pin. I went down the road and looked at another tractor and saw that there is an indented "ring" around the spindle. The owner said this is pretty standard but I don't have it. Is there another way to connect the shaft to the PTO?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

UncleJoe said:


> A lot of you know I started putting a 2N back into operating condition last year. Well I put it to work last week for the first time. Just dragging logs around but still, it was quite a work saver.
> 
> This past weekend I went to an estate sale and picked up a 3 point hitch, post hole digger with a 12" auger for $300. I mounted it today but can't get the shaft to stay on the PTO spindle. The shaft has what looks like a spring loaded, "quick connect" type pin on the universal joint. My spindle has the splines, which seem to match up and fit right and a hole for a retaining clip but there is no hole in the driveshaft to insert a pin. I went down the road and looked at another tractor and saw that there is an indented "ring" around the spindle. The owner said this is pretty standard but I don't have it. Is there another way to connect the shaft to the PTO?


get an ORC and attach it to the PTO shaft. edro:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Ken. 

I wanted to use the digger this weekend and since there weren't any responses I went to Messicks a couple days ago and posed the same question. The one they gave me doesn't have a clutch. They didn't have one in the store at the time and since I'm not using a mower, they said a straight shaft would work fine. I will probably get the one with the clutch in time but I wanted to have the setup this weekend and I'm not going out on the road at the start of the Memorial Day holiday. People are just plain stupid on Friday to begin with. A 3 day weekend makes it far worse.

Thanks for the reply. tiphat


----------

